

Backbone.js Quickly - A 90+ Minute Live Coding Screencast - joeybeninghove
http://backbonescreencasts.com

======
pedroborg_es
Excellent screencast! Looking for more like this.

~~~
bartjacobs
Indeed. Great screencast to get you started with Backbone.js.

~~~
joeybeninghove
Thanks guys!

